# איפה אפשר לקנות הרבה נרות בזול?



## ilanmash (27/4/07)

איפה אפשר לקנות הרבה נרות בזול? 
אני צריכה לקנות כמה עשרות נרות ולכן חייבת למצוא משהו זול הם ישמשו ל: מרכזי שולחן שביל הליכה לחופה קישוט בשירותים אני מכירה את "פרחי תבור" אבל יש שם מינים של 300 ש"ח... ואין לי מושג אם אגיע לסכום הזה תודה מראש!


----------



## נועה1211 (27/4/07)

לא מכירה מחירים אבל 
אני יודעת שיש (ואני מקווה שעדין יש) חנות עודפים של נרות בראשון לציון מול התחנה הישנה, ובאבו גוש יש גם חנות מפעל לנרות אם אני לא טועה.


----------



## 4 בבוקר לא נרדמת (27/4/07)

מישהי יודעת איך קוראים לחנות הזאת בראשון ? 
כי אני בתור חולת נרות תמיד מחפשת מקומות לקנות נרות ובזול, זה מאוד יעזור לי. המון תודה לכל מי שתגיד.


----------



## dandile המקורית (27/4/07)

יש מישהי בשם "ורדינר" 
שנמצאת במושב גאליה. היא עושה נרות ומוכרת במחירים מצחיקים-והנרות שלה איכותיים מאד!! אין לי מושג מה הטלפון שלה, אבל 144 יעזור מאד (-:


----------



## dana79 (27/4/07)

נרות 
אם את צריכה באיזור הצפון יותר- אז באור עקיבא יש חנות נרות בשם דנלוקס- אני קניתי שם פעם נרות והיה ממש זול (אבל זה היה ממש מזמן) הנה קישור לאתר שלהם http://www.danlux.co.il/HEBREW/danlux/index1.htm מקווה שעזרתי


----------



## ilanmash (27/4/07)

"ורדינר" הוא שם החברה? 
כי חיפשתי באתר של דפי זהב ולא מצאתי


----------



## ilanmash (27/4/07)

סליחה סליחה - מצאתי!!!


----------



## עוגהעוגהעוגה (28/4/07)

אם בתבור המחיר טוב לך, אז... 
תעשי מה שאני עושה שם תמיד: אחרי שתמלאי את הסל שלך במה שאת רוצה תמצאי מישהי (משום מה שם זה תמיד מישהי...) שיש לה 2-3 דברים גדולים (יקרים) והיא בתור לקופה - ופשוט תבקשי ממנה לחבור אליה. האמת - לא כל כך איכפת לילדים שמוכרים שם, רק אל תעשי את זה "בוטה" מידי...(לפני בעל הבית) אם תביאי מזומן - זה בטח לא יפריע לה (את לא צריכה קבלה, נכון?) אבל - בתנאי שהמחיר טוב לך (לא בדקתי אצלם)


----------



## בוני 66 (28/4/07)

פרחי תבור 
איפה הם? אפשר פרטים בבקשה?


----------



## veredtered (28/4/07)

בכפר ויתקין 
יש שם שילוט בתוך המושב (כפר?) ורד


----------



## ilanmash (28/4/07)

מחיר נר רחב וחלול בפרחי תבור - 25 ש"ח 
זה מחיר סביר? אח"כ נסענו לחנות המפעל של "ספרינג" בתל יצחק ושם המחיר הוא 39 ש"ח... נדהמתי מגודל החנות של פרחי תבור אחלה מקום לקניית דברי עיצוב לחתונה מומלץ!!!


----------



## בירורים (28/4/07)

לא יודעת לגבי המחיר, 
אבל מה דעתך לתרום את הכסף הזה בו זמנית? למשל בעמותת שקל שמעסיקה מוגבלים במפעלי יום, הם מייצרים גם נרות והכסף הולך למטרה מצוינת.


----------



## anm1 (28/4/07)

חנות המפעל של מנורה - באזור רח העליה בתל אביב


----------



## ilanmash (29/4/07)

יש עוד הצעות למקומות שמוכרים נרות זולים?


----------

